# Retrofit Recessed Light Can for double 5/8" drywall.



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

coarse threaded screws thru the clip holes placed between the 2 layers.


----------



## personalt (Jul 13, 2007)

Not sure I follow you. Can you explain how the clip is supposed to make its way between the layers? 

I had thought about chipping away the top layer of sheetrock in the places where the clip rest against the back of the sheetrock but that is a pain that I know will make a mess.


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

personalt said:


> Not sure I follow you. Can you explain how the clip is supposed to make its way between the layers?
> 
> I had thought about chipping away the top layer of sheetrock in the places where the clip rest against the back of the sheetrock but that is a pain that I know will make a mess.


Yeah I would chip away at the upper later, just in four locations for the clips.


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

personalt said:


> Not sure I follow you. Can you explain how the clip is supposed to make its way between the layers?


I believe he means remove the clips, and mount the can by screwing laterally into the sheetrock through the clip holes. Personally I don't like this, as sheetrock has little screw-holding power, and tends to crack if you wedge a screw between layers. Yeah, I've tried this once, and went with personalt's idea of cutting away some of the top layer to clear the clips. Messy, slow, PITA, but it works.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

I would actually be more concerned with why is there 5/8" double rock to begin with. Is this a fire rated ceiling assembly? If it is, then forget putting in regular cans unless you put them in a firebox above the ceiling.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm waiting for B4T to show up with some 6" screws .......... He can do this.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Can you cut the length of the clip so it works with the 1 1/4" rock.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> I'm waiting for B4T to show up with some 6" screws .......... He can do this.


LMAO.. you must of read my mind.. 

Make all the jokes you want.. those screws work just fine for applications like the OP is dealing with.. :thumbsup:

OP.. try to get the cans close to a beam and screw through the can.. :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Progress old work cans will work on a ceiling up to about 2" thick.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> I would actually be more concerned with why is there 5/8" double rock to begin with. Is this a fire rated ceiling assembly? If it is, then forget putting in regular cans unless you put them in a firebox about the ceiling.


Sounds like it is, I had an inspector turn me down for using metal boxes recessed into the two layers, it was in a 1913 remodel, the rock had been put over the original plaster ceiling, originally there were no boxes just plaster/lathe/and a 1x4 above that the k&t was run thru. Ended up replacing them with wiremold boxes, looked awful but it was an easy fix and the owner was a slumlord and didn't care


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hippie said:


> Ended up replacing them with wiremold boxes, looked awful but it was an easy fix and the owner was a slumlord and didn't care


One thing I have learned about Wiremold in rental property is that somehow it gets destroyed not matter how diligent you are to fasten it to the wall securely.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

leland said:


> coarse threaded screws thru the clip holes placed between the 2 layers.


 
Screws into drywall aint gonna hold **** for vey long. When someone pulls trim/ changes lamps, they will tend to loosen up.

I bet you could bend the clips out and they would work fine.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Areyou sure this isn't a rated ceiling?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

220/221 said:


> Screws into drywall aint gonna hold **** for vey long. When someone pulls trim/ changes lamps, they will tend to loosen up.
> 
> I bet you could bend the clips out and they would work fine.



They're freakin' lights. Not universal Jim equipment!

and when 'Joe the mechanic' breaks it changing a light bulb (lamp),
Take it outa his pay !!!

Personally, I would spend the extra 5 minuets per light to make them conform to the manufactures instructions.:thumbsup:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I wouldnt use sheet rock screw in a drywall ceiling...thats pretty weak. Just bend the legs..


----------



## personalt (Jul 13, 2007)

good point but in this case it is in a single family home theater and the double 5/8" is for sound only.. 




ElectricJoeNJ said:


> I would actually be more concerned with why is there 5/8" double rock to begin with. Is this a fire rated ceiling assembly? If it is, then forget putting in regular cans unless you put them in a firebox above the ceiling.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

captkirk said:


> I wouldnt use sheet rock screw in a drywall ceiling...thats pretty weak. Just bend the legs..


now that I think about it, I agree, unless you want to use fender washers, counter-sink your depths, re-mud, etc: total PIA...try Marc's suggestion? Hmmm....


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

bend.the.clips.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

220/221 said:


> bend.the.clips.


No guarantee that will work.. a drywall screw into the nearest beam works every time..


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

personalt said:


> good point but in this case it is in a single family home theater and the double 5/8" is for sound only..


Nothing says soundproof home theater like a bunch of remodel cans cut into the ceiling. :laughing: :no:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

220/221 said:


> bend.the.clips.


those clips are pig metal and break pretty dam easy...now if he could fabricate something or buy some high quality stuff on the side...


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

electricmanscott said:


> Nothing says soundproof home theater like a bunch of remodel cans cut into the ceiling. :laughing: :no:


bet it's non IC rated and covered in blown in insulation!:laughing:


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

personalt said:


> I have a job where we are adding a few recessed lights. Issue is there is double 5/8" quietrock (really dense sheetrock) on the ceiling. Other thing allocating for some extra bits as the queitrock really crews them up I am concerned that the retrofit lights are not going to clip in properly. All the lights I am aware of are desgined for up to 5/8" celing not double 5/8"
> 
> http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...ments/halo/spec_sheets/adv042442_ei500rat.pdf
> 
> Anyone have a recommendation.


 
WELL here goes .................

rotary tool and a cutting disk and a shop vac with a upside down 2-liter taped to the hose with the base cut off. do not bend the clips just chisle away with the ROTOZIP ...oh crap , well thats my op any way ..... and about six 1/4 beads of silicone under the can lips.............do not screw the cans up..........not that youll mess up the cans it just defeats the purpose.
my 2cents,
J.Hall


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> those clips are pig metal and break pretty dam easy


 
Hogwash










:laughing:


I don't know what pig metal is but the clips on halo cans bend easily either direction. We had a big batch of them that were loose in 1/2 drywall and were constantly having to bend the clips in a bit to get them to fit. When we encounter a plaster ceiling we just bend them out a touch.


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

personalt said:


> good point but in this case it is in a single family home theater and the double 5/8" is for sound only..





electricmanscott said:


> Nothing says soundproof home theater like a bunch of remodel cans cut into the ceiling. :laughing: :no:





BuzzKill said:


> bet it's non IC rated and covered in blown in insulation!:laughing:


 
Yeah, assuming the sound treatment was engineered and working at all, it's completely ruined now.

OP, did you consult with the homeowner regarding this? That's a _lot_ of work and money down the crapper to install a double-5/8" ceiling, especially if it's got z-channel, acoustic batts, and sealant, only to completely negate it with cans.


----------

